
The Plant Encyclopedia: The Global Guide to Cultivated Plants - vram22
http://jugad2.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-plant-encyclopedia-global-guide-to.html
======
vram22
There is also The Encyclopedia of Life which I saw a while ago. It's scope is
more broad, and IIRC, it is more oriented toward professional botanists,
whereas The Plant Encyclopedia is suitable for laymen too.

------
vram22
Interesting site. Saw it today via a search for some plants. Apart from info
about plants, the site is interesting because of the tech it uses - something
like MediaWiki (that powers Wikipedia) but with some changes.

~~~
vram22
Note to HN readers: I've deleted the post from my blog, because, though this
did not happen initially (when I wrote the post), a day later the link to the
site was not resolving correctly and I was getting a warning message from my
browser.

Not sure of the reason, since it worked the day before. Maybe their
certificate expired.

